# En - ne



## nattyross

Salut! 
J'ai un doute avec l'utilisation du pronom "EN" en Français... Je parle aussi l'italien et je veux savoir si on utilise EN come NE en Italien

Ex.
Quanti anni hai?
*Ne *ho 18.

Quanti lingue parli?
*Ne* parlo quattro.

Tuo fratello legge molti libri?
Sí, *ne *legge molti

En Francais peux-je dire "J'*en* ai 18" ou "J'*en* parle 4" ou " Oui, il *en* lit"??

j'ai entendu EN seulement avec JE (j'en) on peut l'utiliser avec les autres personnes grammaticales?

J'amerais avoir une réponse en Français parce que je bien de commencer avec l'Italien et je ne le parle pas très bien.

Merci d'avance


----------



## DearPrudence

nattyross said:


> En français, puis-je dire "J'*en* ai 18" ou "J'*en* parle 4" ou " Oui, il *en* lit beaucoup"



Bonjour, Nattyross 

Oui, je pense que cela s'utilise de la même façon, et aussi bien avec d'autres personnes que "je" 

Par contre, il y a juste un petit problème avec ton premier exemple :
Quanti anni hai?
*Ne *ho 18.

Car en français, on formule la question (et donc la réponse aussi) différemment :
*"Quel âge as-tu ?"
"J'ai 18 ans"*

J'espère que cela t'aide 
Bon courage avec le français !


----------



## nattyross

Merci! ça m'a beaucoup aidé!


----------



## bearded

Salve
Nella lingua italiana familiare/colloquiale, si usa talvolta un 'ne' pleonastico (che secondo la grammatica sarebbe scorretto). Esempi:
- di quello che hai detto me ne infischio
- che ne pensi di questo articolo?
- di questo denaro non so cosa farmene.
La scorrettezza sintattica consiste nel fatto che 'ne' significa ''di ciò'', ma nella frase questo complemento esiste già...
Pensando alla frase _Je m'en fous du passé, _contenuta nella famosa canzone di E.Piaf ''Non, je ne regrette rien'', vorrei sapere se e in che misura questo uso di ''en'' esiste anche nella lingua colloquiale francese.  Si può dire ad esempio  ''_Qu'en penses-tu de cette affaire?''_?
Par avance merci de vos réponses.


----------



## janpol

Tu dois choisir : dans la réponse, il faut employer le pronom ou le nom, pas les deux :
-Est-ce que tu te fous *du passé* ?
-Oui, je me fous *du passé*.
-Est-ce que tu te fous *du passé* ?
-Oui, je m'*en* fous.
-Est-ce que tu te fous* du passé* ?
-Oui, je m*'en* fous *du passé*. >>> non


----------



## bearded

janpol said:


> pas les deux


La chanson est-elle erronée?


----------



## matoupaschat

In realtà, le parole di questa canzone recitano "Je me fous du passé". L'ho riascoltata e non c'è l'ombra di un dubbio.


----------



## janpol

Cette faute (la surpronominalisation) est très fréquente et cela a conduit à accepter la forme fautive dans certains cas : par exemple, Bescherelle reconnaît comme correctes les formes "il s'est ensuivi, il s'en est ensuivi, il s'en est suivi; mais je pense que Piaf dit : "Je me fous du passé" et non pas "Je m'en fous du passé"
Sur google, j'ai trouvé "Je me fous du passé".


----------



## bearded

Grazie, matou e janpol.  Comunque, la forma 'je m'en fous de...' sembra molto comune: es.Google


----------

